# StockSpot Review



## shanakaj (31 July 2015)

Hey guys, i just checked out Stockspot.com.au. I'm relatively new to investing but it looks like this guys manage my investment portfolio with fairly low costs. Has anyone used them before? Any form of feedback would be good before i invest my money with them haha. Thanks!


----------



## Pager (1 August 2015)

shanakaj said:


> Hey guys, i just checked out Stockspot.com.au. I'm relatively new to investing but it looks like this guys manage my investment portfolio with fairly low costs. Has anyone used them before? Any form of feedback would be good before i invest my money with them haha. Thanks!




Stockpot looks good to me, particularly if your not hands on or to have much to do, just deposit your money and they take care of it all, you do however pay for that via there fees, not excessive but fees all the same

You could however do it yourself with minimal effort and save on all there fees, not hard, iShares has suggested portfolios on there website, just choose your risk level and use there allocation to the varies sectors, its only buying 4 ETF,s plus holding a bit of cash in a high interest account, don’t have to use iShares either if you think Vanguard or another ETF has a better product then use that although iShares are pretty good and I see Stockpot use there ETF,s more than any others.

Once set up, just re balance once a year, so minimal effort and you would be doing pretty much what Stockpot charge you too, only difference I can see is the iShare portfolios use a cash allocation, Stockpot uses Gold, so the choice would be yours.

Heres link to iShares site and there model portfolios. 

https://www.blackrock.com/au/individual/ishares/building-portfolios


----------



## shanakaj (1 August 2015)

Pager said:


> Stockpot looks good to me, particularly if your not hands on or to have much to do, just deposit your money and they take care of it all, you do however pay for that via there fees, not excessive but fees all the same
> 
> You could however do it yourself with minimal effort and save on all there fees, not hard, iShares has suggested portfolios on there website, just choose your risk level and use there allocation to the varies sectors, its only buying 4 ETF,s plus holding a bit of cash in a high interest account, don’t have to use iShares either if you think Vanguard or another ETF has a better product then use that although iShares are pretty good and I see Stockpot use there ETF,s more than any others.
> 
> ...




Great, thanks heaps for that. Basically as someone with 90% of my money invested in my own start-ups, i am looking to diversify my money, and i thought getting someone who is competent to manage my money would be a great way to accomplish that. However, if as you said it's not too difficult to pick up on my own, i should do that. 

Am i giving up much return, if i choose to do this on my own as opposed to going with stockspot who has much more expertise in this? Asin, will these guys get a higher roi than i would on my own considering i am no expert by any means in ETF's and stocks.


----------



## shanakaj (1 August 2015)

Also, sorry i know this is a very amateurish question, but stockspot has said that i can comfortably expect a 9% p.a+ return in the long run. Is this realistic? Can i achieve the same by investing in ETF's on my own in a low risk manner?


----------



## So_Cynical (1 August 2015)

shanakaj said:


> stockspot has said that i can comfortably expect a 9% p.a+ return in the long run.



9% comfortably? - i would of thought that a bit of risk would be involved to get 9% considering that bank high interest is at about 3% and Aussie bonds at about 2.75% = comfortable money.


----------



## Pager (1 August 2015)

shanakaj said:


> Also, sorry i know this is a very amateurish question, but stockspot has said that i can comfortably expect a 9% p.a+ return in the long run. Is this realistic? Can i achieve the same by investing in ETF's on my own in a low risk manner?




All depends on you really and how hands on you want or don’t want to be, but yes very doable to do it all yourself, just decide on what asset allocation you want and then buy the ETF for each sector, no one though can guarantee what your return will be, all they can go on is past performance, so that’s all Stockpot are telling you, but usually the lower the risk the more you will have in bonds/fixed interest and at present that’s not returning much so to achieve 9% you will need a good portion in higher risk assets as well.


----------

